# Artists



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Would love to see some art from other chicken lovers- this is acrylic and pastel- don't be shy, share your art


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Beautiful'ness!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very pretty!!!! I don't paint but do photos.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

your atwork is fab.
lets see some other art from our members..


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

7 chicks, why not share your photos, maybe we can get the photographers and artists together- photography is an art too


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

My wife does cross-stitch. This is our chicken art, her work, with the natural art of the chicken.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

I carved this with a chainsaw.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

This is some of my art from the different eggs we get. Always looking for the "perfect" egg to dye.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

jhabaa1 said:


> My wife does cross-stitch. This is our chicken art, her work, with the natural art of the chicken.


I like that! I blew out some of my first eggs my girls laid. I have them in a bowl on display in my kitchen. I love chicken stuff!


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

A watercolor my daughter is working on for 4H. Not finished yet. She is 12.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

doubleoakfarm said:


> A watercolor my daughter is working on for 4H. Not finished yet. She is 12.


That is really good ! Crazy bird people like us would pay for that beautiful art!


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

doubleoakfarm said:


> A watercolor my daughter is working on for 4H. Not finished yet. She is 12.


wow! talent!


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

doubleoakfarm said:


> This is some of my art from the different eggs we get. Always looking for the "perfect" egg to dye.


sensational eggs!


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you Treehouse!


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> Would love to see some art from other chicken lovers- this is acrylic and pastel- don't be shy, share your art


aw. fluff is not easy to capture. so sweet









I have dozens of line drawings









strut yer stuff, I say.









from a CSA I visited in San Diego when hens were nesting in every odd little corner. so inspiring!


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice drawings.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

This is my appliquéd kitchen towel - also have a matching apron ( still need to appliqué the apron ). Love all the chicken art!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I gotta say I love it all. Those line drawings are quirky like me. Like the yellow pose as she looks over her fluffy rump. Great stuff folks!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> I like that! I blew out some of my first eggs my girls laid. I have them in a bowl on display in my kitchen. I love chicken stuff!


I do too. Ones that are 1st eggs and ones that are funny looking, super big, are really tiny.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

doubleoakfarm said:


> View attachment 3915
> 
> 
> A watercolor my daughter is working on for 4H. Not finished yet. She is 12.


beautiful, watercolor can be hard to do, she is a natural!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

jhabaa1 said:


> My wife does cross-stitch. This is our chicken art, her work, with the natural art of the chicken.


love the combination she used!



troyer said:


> I carved this with a chainsaw.


that always amazes me to get detail when using a chainsaw



doubleoakfarm said:


> View attachment 3914
> 
> 
> This is some of my art from the different eggs we get. Always looking for the "perfect" egg to dye.


how do you blow them out to paint on them? do you use acrylic paint?


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Treehouse said:


> aw. fluff is not easy to capture. so sweet
> 
> View attachment 3916
> 
> ...


love the first one, the little hen heading off reminds me of what we say with our hens... a girl with a mission...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

For you Artsy1.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

artsy1 said:


> how do you blow them out to paint on them? do you use acrylic paint?


Google "pysanky". You use a small hand drill to make a hole and use a little hand pump to push the egg out. The eggs are made using a batik process. Bees wax is applied in layers and the egg is dyed lightest layer to darkest layer or etched darkest layer to lightest layer. I've done quail, chicken, pheasant, duck, turkey and goose eggs so far. Hope to etch an emu egg this year. Some even do ostrich.


----------



## Chickadee (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow! There is some incredible talent represented here. I may attempt to copy the cross-stitch display. I have yet to blow out my first egg.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

7chicks said:


> For you Artsy1.


ohhhh...my hands are itching to add this to my 'to be painted' stack! Gorgeous!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

doubleoakfarm said:


> Google "pysanky". You use a small hand drill to make a hole and use a little hand pump to push the egg out. The eggs are made using a batik process. Bees wax is applied in layers and the egg is dyed lightest layer to darkest layer or etched darkest layer to lightest layer. I've done quail, chicken, pheasant, duck, turkey and goose eggs so far. Hope to etch an emu egg this year. Some even do ostrich.


ohh that is incredible to get so much detail on a fragile shell!


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Some find it tedious, but I find it relaxing.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

jhabaa1 said:


> My wife does cross-stitch. This is our chicken art, her work, with the natural art of the chicken.


That is adorable


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

doubleoakfarm said:


> This is some of my art from the different eggs we get. Always looking for the "perfect" egg to dye.


Wow, gorgeous


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

My portrait that Artsy1 did for me! Dedicated to my late rooster Chirp. I love it Robin!









Thank you!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> My portrait that Artsy1 did for me! Dedicated to my late rooster Chirp. I love it Robin!
> 
> Thank you!


Gorgeous .


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet! Nice pic.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Heck yeah! dayum nice.

Happy day!
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

NICE PIECE of ART!!


----------

